# Who's ready?



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I haven't been able to post on here much lately the new business has kept me pretty busy. But the crops are coming out and the leaves are changing colors and I will be taking some days to myself to get some hunting in.

So in preparation for the season I thought it would be fun to share some tips for the new guys getting starting this year and well for everyone including myself.

Or if you're up for it share your favorite hunting story of years past. Whatever just brag a little tell your story it's all about getting ready for the season.

What motivates me this year other than just loving coyote hunting, is taking a coyote with the new rifle build. I just finished some load test and settled on a load that was averaging around .230" 5 shot groups at 4100fps with nosler balistic silver tips.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What caliber ?


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

243 AI


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I just cleaned, then re-shot in the 100 yard zero on my 22-250, on Friday. So it's ready to go whenever I get the opportunity. The Foxpro is charged and this years selection of mouth calls are in my bag. My camo is clean and any needed repairs have been finished. And lastly, I've been out scouting areas for sign.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Been ready !!

I'm out calling all year long.

This year the boy has been busier then normal so it been more like every other week. I have snuck out a time or two by my self but not as much fun.

Right now the fur is not any good so we can use our "Fun" guns. The 243 really messes up fur but it'll kill'm WAY OUT. Ever clobber one at 50 yards with a 45/70, NOW WHER TALK'N...

We just blast'm and chop off there heads and on to the next set.

This time of year is a time of plenty, "Food" calls don't interest them much. We use all coyote sounds and get'm pi$$ off and they come in looking for a fight!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I called in another one yesterday morning but no time for shot. That's #9 for this season already. It may turn out to be a good season.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Dang Dawg said:


> We just blast'm and chop off there heads and on to the next set.


No offense, but it sounds like you got some kinda Jihad going again those dirty infidel, pork eating, coyotes in your area. Let the crusades begin! :usflag:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

After I sent that it sounded like to me too.

We save the heads.

I have a guy that feeds them to his Beetles and then trades the sculls for other stuff.

I get free beetle work on the heads I want to keep.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Good enough...Let the crusades begin!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm ready to get going here, but the cover is still pretty thick and it's still a bit warm for the area they don't move much throughout the day here. But we are supposed to be having a cold snap next weekend and the farmers are full bore getting the crops out so I mite give this weekend a try. I suspect I won't be having much luck for a couple more weeks.

I did buy some new cold weather gear which I'm excited to try, what I have been using was heavy and hard to move in, but was the only thing I could stay warm in. Hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm ready!! My new gun is sighted in, oil changed in my truck and my Ranger. I put one dog down a month ago while the wife and I were camping, so the dust is gone. I just told my boss that I'm taking he month of November off to relax, destress, and hopefully recharge. So everything is lined up and this is shaping up to be my best year since '85/'86. I can't wait!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I finaly got things ready also. Now to get a weekend with nothing on the honey do list or the kid building new house list.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If it ever cools off around here I am ready.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been ready since last March when I shot my last one . Had plenty of chances this summer but let em walk ,that $107 ave I got last winter has made it easy to lay off em and save em til the hides get prime come mid Nov .The price may or may n ot be as high this coming year but I'll risk it .Got a few toys in mind for this years fur check . :smile:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

@ $107 I would wait to...hell I would be feeding them.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> @ $107 I would wait to...hell I would be feeding them.


LOL ..We are feeding em in a round about way . My Dad is a pheasant hunting fanatic and wants everything dead that could hurt his beloved birds .The birds have kinda made a recovery in our area lately and he sees the coyote population as a major competitor and wants them all dead . sure you can shoot em , but hawks , owls eagles and even our house cats have been known to eat game birds . You want me to shoot them too ? I asked , and he wasn't impressed . I know that ave. isn't gonna happen every year , but right now the price seems good on our type of dogs and I can't justify shooting em early if I can make some decent coin by waiting a couple months . My top lot of $170 helped out a bunch , but there were also 2 @ 150 and 3 @140 .The $7 badly rubbed one I sent was pure garbage ,but I just had to see what it would go for .


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm headed out to AZ this upcoming weekend, but not for any hunting :frusty: . Its a family trip to see family, but will get my first coyote hunt of the year in this Tuesday. It will be a short hunt of about 5 hours, but its close to home so hopefully I will drop at least 1.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

C2C house cats need to stay in the house. Here thay are fair game if they are outside.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A10hunter said:


> I'm headed out to AZ this upcoming weekend, but not for any hunting :frusty: . Its a family trip to see family, but will get my first coyote hunt of the year in this Tuesday. It will be a short hunt of about 5 hours, but its close to home so hopefully I will drop at least 1.


Good Luck A10...


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> C2C house cats need to stay in the house. Here thay are fair game if they are outside.


I guess house cat was really the wrong term .. Farm/barn cat would be more accurate and the pheasants they get are on the end of the driveway .Cats living wild in the countryside are fair game here too .


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

personally iu cant shoot a cat

unless his name is "bob"

then its game on


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Cast n blast weekend coming up for me. I was watching a predator hunting show this past weekend while browsing this site, and my hunting partner sends me a text. He says, "dude, I've got the coyote bug". I said, how about Saturday? He says, we're on!

Of course, these texts only happen at 6 in the morning while the wife and kids are sleeping. 

Well, as luck would have it, my mother in law is staying with us this week as my wife is in MI for work. She decided Saturday would be a great day for them all to head out and see my wife's 93 year old grandma. One more text to my buddy and we're now coyote hunting in the AM, follows by musky fishing in the PM.

Sorry for the long post. It's been a while fellas! Good to be back.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, poof! There you go. Cool as a Wisconsin fall day.

Best of luck making those memories!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Went out this morning for about 4 hours, & didn't see anything but tweety birds, & a quail fly by me. Heard a covey of them while I was walking to a stand, which is good because I will be after them in a few weeks on the opener. Not sure how many coyote are around the area I was hunting, but there are a few because there were fresh tracks in the soft dirt & some scat that didn't look too old. Still, it is not a promising spot because the terrain is hilly sage & thick cover for the most part. Need to start driving a little ways for some flatter ground that isn't used so much. It was nice to get out for once in a long time, & next time I get out it should be cool, not the mid 90's we have had the last week.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck everyone and good fishing.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

The rain is killing my coyote hunting, farmers are at a stand still for it being so wet. It is almost impossible to pull them from standing corn and we keep having relatively warm weather so the cover is pretty thick. Needless to say I'm growing impatient. For everyone getting some hunting in good luck, and Tuff your a jerk (jk) but best of luck regardless.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

We need rain desperately out here, because the hunting is suffering badly.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn Short...you steal Chris Kyles photo, my .... ,and throw A10 under the ocean in one post. Don't get me wrong, I am waiting for it to fall off to...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A10hunter said:


> We need rain desperately out here, because the hunting is suffering badly.


it's raining here A10...


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to know, & once the ground CA starts sinking into the ocean, I am only 2 1/2 hours from the AZ border. I think I will be fine then, & won't have any objections from my wife :smile:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Short said:


> I use Chris kyles's photo out of respect and to honor him. I wish I could be as good behind a rifle as he was.


 It's all good Short. Chris Kyle is an American Hero...well to some of us.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I had been whitetail antlerless rifle hunting on Saturday and I had finished for the morning and had put my rifle away in the truck. I was waiting for my uncle to show up when I saw a coyote run down the full length of the 500 yard long cornfield, I sprinted the 100 yards back to the truck, grabbed my rifle and a call that PrairieWolf has made. I figured where there is 1 coyote, there is often another. I actually ended up seeing 3 coyotes run thru the cornfield, but the last one stopped to the sound of the call and I was able to shoot him. If you look in the background of the picture, you can see the tractor that I was next to when I shot the coyote. The fur looks pretty good on this male pup. My trail cameras have shown that on both of the properties that I hunt, we have fewer deer than normal but that would be expected since we've seen that each pack has 5 coyotes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the yote. Hang onto the rifle until its time to leave, been there.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job Jon

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's one to remember. The things one sees when he doesn't have a gun...


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Short said:


> I use Chris kyles's photo out of respect and to honor him. I wish I could be as good behind a rifle as he was.


Many of us wish we were that good with a rifle, but I'm glad he was on our side. The movie on him by Clint Eastwood "American Sniper" comes out Dec.25th, it should be great.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jonbnks said:


> I had been whitetail antlerless rifle hunting on Saturday and I had finished for the morning and had put my rifle away in the truck. I was waiting for my uncle to show up when I saw a coyote run down the full length of the 500 yard long cornfield, I sprinted the 100 yards back to the truck, grabbed my rifle and a call that PrairieWolf has made. I figured where there is 1 coyote, there is often another. I actually ended up seeing 3 coyotes run thru the cornfield, but the last one stopped to the sound of the call and I was able to shoot him. If you look in the background of the picture, you can see the tractor that I was next to when I shot the coyote. The fur looks pretty good on this male pup. My trail cameras have shown that on both of the properties that I hunt, we have fewer deer than normal but that would be expected since we've seen that each pack has 5 coyotes.


congrats...


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Already have some on the stretchers hopefully it's a good year


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

How do they look poe ,fair prime ? Got some bothering me here , but trying to hold off for another week or so .


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya they are starting to look pretty good. I finally had to break down and get a couple so I could get a good look haha


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I got nothing against it and it actually makes me think that there still are a good community of people out there(this site). I think I have read 3 or 4 posts today where someone says they used one of praire wolfs calls. I think it's amazing how many strangers aren't really strangers anymore. One of these days I have to get one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> I got nothing against it and it actually makes me think that there still are a good community of people out there(this site). I think I have read 3 or 4 posts today where someone says they used one of praire wolfs calls. I think it's amazing how many strangers aren't really strangers anymore. One of these days I have to get one.


 Thats our goal here, family atmosphere.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

That's the best king


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Kind**


----------

